# WWE's Benoit kills wife, son then self.



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Ugh. Sad story.

http://www.wwe.com/inside/news/benoitupdate


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Think there was any "roid" rage involved??? :eyeroll: 
What a waste!!!!


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

there is nothing normal about how these guys live or act, they are jacked up all the time.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

I've heard of "Roid Rage" before.

But I've never heard of someone who had it actually KILLING somebody.

Is that normal?


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

no using steroids doesnt make you kill your family..... as far as being Jacked-up on roids... this isnt meth... it doesnt work the same way... the media sees a well known wrestler who kills his family and himself and want to blame it on steroids.... if you look back at the media record towards the wwe youll notice theyre always try to bring it down....and no I dont watch it ... are steroids used here... obviously but I dont recall anyone else killing there family from using steroids.... take a look at any sport right now and you will see that steroids are as common as gatorade... admit it or not its there.... some not so noticeable.... just like genetics are a factor in how your body is built it also works the same way with roids.... I dont and will not use them but I do know alot of people and friends that do here locally and I dont see them flipping out... they do get arrogant at times which is a side effect but they dont make you any smarter and arrogant people can be stupid long enough to deflate thier egos.... anyway if you wait for the toxicology report you might find something else like depression meds which can make you do stuff like this... and I do remember a story saying that Benoit did suffer from depression.... not an excuse just something to note.... and if there is something else I can bet the media will run with the steroids cause thats what sells.... just like Paris does for some stupid reason... who cares if she parties..... shes not the only 26 yr old who goes out and becomes stupid after a few drinks...


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

i think the side effects from roids is different for everyone. medically, those effects could have caused him to be treated with other meds that could have an effect on his thought process. we may never know, but yes, the toxicology report may be enlightening


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

I guess this guy was using 10 mounths of roids every 4-5 weeks.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

not to be rude but you cant believe everything you hear..... he was built but he wasnt that built.....


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Are you kidding the guy was huge. He was like 5' 6" very short with that much weight. C'mon......


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

I didnt say he wasnt built he just wasnt that built " meaning if he used as many roids as the previous 'rumor' he would have been dead long before he had a chance to even do anything else... his heart wouldve exploded" ... your body just wont handle that before you start blaming roids you gotta do some research..... I have... ever since my junior year in high school... yes I did think about using them... and yes I do have friends that do... however I chose not to... by the way Im in my mid thirtys now and still doing bits and peices of research on the positives and negatives.... and if you look around you everything has a bad side effect... even the crap they try sell you on tv to treat something....yes the side effects of steroids can be more damageing than that crap but it still doesnt make you kill you family......


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

oh by the way just looked it up...."research" he was 5'10" 220 lbs Im 5' 11" 220 lbs I guess Im a monster.....dont take it the wrong way im just joshin ya.... but the facts on his height and weight are what I found


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

One thing on his size......the WWE exagerates the size of the wrestlers.

Ok on the roids. I totally agree with dogdont. Roids did not effect this. He may have been getting 10 months worth. But if I were a betting man I would say he was supplying them to other wrestlers. IMO.

He suffered from depression. He was on many medications. Pain, depression, etc. Not an excuse.

Also one thing to look at is his son had a handicap and his wife wanted help in raising their son. She was having a difficult time doing it alone because of his career and him being gone all the time. So you take a guy on depression meds and others, a handicaped child, feeling like he might not be a good father, not being a good husband, etc.....all of this could have just made him want to end his life and the life of his family.

One thing you have to look at with the handicap issue and the stress it puts on family.. Many divorces happen, people ship their children off to homes or facilities, People give up on them because of the difficulty, etc.

I am thinking more of the stress of his life (work, home) and being depressed had more to do with it that the pills or shots he was taking.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

I can't believe some of you are defending wrestling. Roids are not as common as gatorade in REAL SPORTS. Testing is mandatory and big name stars are suspended.

It is garbage that leaves shattered lives because knuckleheads keep buying the crap.

Here is an exerpt from FoxSports that lists some of the deaths in wrestling. No real sport even comes close to this:

"The prescription anabolic steroids found at Benoit's home have long been known to contribute to paranoia, depression and the violent outbursts we've come to know as "roid rage." Couple that with the near-compulsory painkillers a wrestler must take to do his job effectively after enduring countless body slams and you have a cocktail for massive, mind-altering mood swings.

The Benoit story is the latest and most tragic installment in an ongoing saga that the men who get rich promoting professional wrestling would prefer their fans didn't know too much about.

Vince McMahon wants you to think about the stars of today and tomorrow, not the cemetery of steroid-fueled bodies his "sport" has helped put in the ground. But on the grim occasion of the deaths of Nancy and Daniel and Chris Benoit, let's remember some of the other pro wrestlers who died before their time.

Ravishing Rick Rude - Died at 40 of an apparent heart attack in 1999, a bottle of prescription pills for his bad back at his side. The autopsy report said he died of "mixed medications." Rude was an admitted user of anabolic steroids.

Louis Mucciolo, a.k.a, Louie Spicolli - Died in 1998 at age 27 when he suffocated on his own vomit after ingesting massive amounts of Soma and alcohol. Investigators also found an empty vial of testosterone, pain pills and an anti-anxiety drug at the scene.

Brian Pillman - An admitted user of steroids, he died of a heart attack at age 35 in 1997 on the morning of WWF's In Your House: Badd Blood pay-per-view event.

Rick "the Renegade" Williams - Died of a self-inflicted gunshot wound at age 33 after being released from his World Championship Wrestling contract in 1999.

"Mr. Perfect" Curt Hennig - Found dead of a cocaine overdose at age 44 in his motel room on April 10, 2003, the morning of a match. Hennig's father maintained that steroids and painkillers contributed to his death.

Rodney "Yokozuna" Anoa'i - Died of a heart attack in 2002 at 34.

Davey Boy Smith, "The British Bulldog" - Died of a heart attack at age 39 on May 17, 2002. An autopsy report indicated that past steroid use had likely played a part in his death.

Michael "Road Warrior Hawk" Hegstrand - An admitted steroid user, he died of a heart attack at age 46 in 2003.

Michael Lockwood, "Crash Holly" - In 2003, at the age of 32, he choked to death on his own vomit after ingesting 90 painkiller pills.

Jerry Tuite, "The Wall" a.k.a. "Malice" - Died at age 36 in 2003 of an apparent heart attack in his hotel room.

Raymond "Hercules" Hernandez - Dead of heart failure in 2004 at age 47.

Ray "The Big Boss Man" Traylor - Found dead of a heart attack in 2004 at age 42.

Eddie Guerrero - After a long battle with painkillers, he was found dead of a heart attack by his nephew in his hotel room at age 38. The first person his nephew reportedly called was Guerrero's best friend, Chris Benoit.

Chris Candido - Died in 2005 at age 33 from a blood clot after breaking his tibia and fibula and dislocating his ankle in a pay-per-view event.

Owen Hart - Fell to his death at age 34 in 1999 when the rigging that was lowering him into the ring malfunctioned.
And then there's the story of the Von Erich wrestling family.

Wrestling patriarch Fritz Von Erich, nee Jack Adkisson, had five wrestling sons: Kevin, David, Kerry, Mike and Chris.

David died in a hotel room in Tokyo at the age of 25 in 1984 just as he was embarking on a three-week pro wrestling tour of Japan. The official cause of death was acute enteritis, severe inflammation of the intestines.

Three years later, Mike committed suicide by overdosing on the tranquilizer Placidyl at the age of 23. After David's death, Mike had suffered a series of setbacks including a serious shoulder injury that had left him severely depressed.

Devastated by the deaths of his older brothers and frustrated by his own limitations as a wrestler, the youngest and smallest brother, Chris, shot himself to death at the age of 21 in 1991.

Two years later, Kerry, who had battled a long addiction to painkillers, died of a self-inflicted gunshot wound at the age of 33, leaving eldest brother Kevin as the only survivor of the sport that had defined his family."


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Wow, I recognize a lot of those names from back in the day. I didn't realize they were all dead?!?


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

yeah I read that right after his death also... if you look at the list these people who died... they didnt turn into murderers.... as far as testing goes you can see just how well thats going with MLB right now...isnt that a real sport....oh yeah football... might wanna check that out too.... the only thing with this is people like to have 300 lb guys takein each other out.... also a real sport..... pro bodybuilding is another sport where they do " random" testing... Id hafta say that there might be a little bit of roids going on there..... does streroids cause heart attacks... thats pretty obvious.... if you look at the others who died other than heart attacks it shows there was something else that they were abuseing.... notice I didnt say using...... Im not saying that they also dont have other damaging side effects ...just as steroids have benefits while using them correctly..... these others having heart attacks were abuseing steroids.... thats why they were banned... just because you dont see it happening doesnt mean it doesnt happen... did you know that when it comes to testing for steroids it can be out of your system in as little as 24 hours.... as far as the detection of it goes... thats why its so hard to test for it... I was in Denver for two months and met a guy who used to compete and is going to start up again... hes thirty five years old and competes in the " natural " competition.... but yet he admitted to me that he used..... they do randoms all the time and he said everyone knows how to get around that.... so they are alot more common then you think... and yes in "real sports" .... there is also an epidemic going on right now in our school systems throughout usa of kids using also..... its just not out in the media right now as is meth or pot..... give it time and it will be..... the part of the whole interview that was upsetting was that the host filling in for Nancy, even though both former wrestlers were pointing out ALL the drug use, she wanted to keep going back to steroids as the factor....


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I don't see your point dogdonhunt? Are you saying that anabolic steriods are benificial for anything other than for medically perscribed illness or recovery?


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

nope just saying that imo its not the reason he killed his family.... there is always another factor involved....


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

One thing to look at that list of deaths......many had been using pain killers or other drugs. Also many died of heart failure or heart attacks. Heart failure has many factors.....diet, family history, genetics, stress, wear and tear, drug use, type of lifestyle people live, etc.

People talk about wrestlers who have died....look at how many pro football players are still around? Look at pro linemen. Many have had heart failure or heart attacks.

One thing with this whole issue is that the media is pointing to steroids. Because Steroids is a *"hot topic" *with it in the news with baseball and Bonds chase for the HR record. They are not talking about addiction to pain medications or other drug abuse that is rampant in all sports. They are not talking about a disturb man with many issues mental and physical. The media points to Steroids. Again I am not saying the were not a factor....but many other things also happened or were happening in the Beniot family.

The thing about this whole issue that makes me mad is that the media is just pounding the steroid issue and not looking at the other issues. Like I have stated before......ADDICTION TO PAIN MEDS! This addiction is running through all sports. Also Beniot had many issues....depression, difficult family life, addiction.

Again I am not say steroids did not play a role in his addiction but it was not the main factor on why he killed himself and his family.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

I was up flippin through channels last night around 1am and for some unknown reason I stopped on Nancy Grace who was talking about this issue.... she had Marc Mero and Steve Blackman on both who have used steroids in the past..... Mero was fired and had a lawsuit awhile back against the wwe and of course he was running off at the mouth but he did mention that every wrestler in the industry, not just wwe, was indeed using more than just steroids weather it was cocaine, pain pills, or what I noticed which was weird was GHB... GHB is the date rape drug... but they used it to help you sleep.... then of course you need uppers to get going for show time..... I new there was drug use but he just kind of pointed out how much was used and its actually a little scary what these guys go through just to get a spot on tv ....the part of the whole interview that was upsetting was that the host filling in for Nancy, even though both former wrestlers were pointing out ALL the drug use, she wanted to keep going back to steroids as the factor.... funny how the media want to stick to one topic....


----------

